# Is it possible to put adjustable night sights on PX4 Compact?



## Concoursrider (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in the market for some night sights and would like to put adjustable ones on my 9mm PX4 compact, do any of you have something like this? Is it possible?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Concoursrider said:


> I'm in the market for some night sights and would like to put adjustable ones on my 9mm PX4 compact, do any of you have something like this? Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


 I Have Done It On My PX 4 40cal Sub Compact Big Difference It's Spot On ! :smt1099


----------



## Concoursrider (Dec 21, 2013)

What brand did you go with?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Trijicon is a good brand. I have night sights on my Glock 42, so I imagine you could put them on a compact like the storm.


----------

